
Man charged with threatening to kill Ajit Pai’s family over Net Neutrality - mikece
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/29/ajit-pai-family-death-threat-man-charged-688040
======
jonny_eh
Hopefully the authorities stop ignoring threats to non-government related
people too.

